# Roma Termini Luggage



## Tlcooper93 (Aug 2, 2022)

Does anyone have a lot of experience with Roma Termini?

I have about 10 hours in Rome before I catch a Nightjet to Vienna in a few weeks, and I’m wondering if there is luggage storage anywhere in the station or if there are lounges one can pay to enter and store things like Amtrak.


----------



## jiml (Aug 2, 2022)

While researching an upcoming trip on Italian rail I learned that the luggage lockers had been removed from Termini some time ago and replaced with a manned service, found near the Via Giolitti directly in the train station. However, it is so well used that other competitors have sprung up around the station and can be found by Googling "Roma Termini Luggage Storage". Enjoy your trip. We're looking at breaking up the same city pairs with daytime services including the Railjet from Venice to Vienna.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Aug 10, 2022)

I’ve encountered a new issue for ÖBB nightjet. 
It appears as though I’ve lost my sleeper car:

“Due to a technical fault in the compartment, on this train in carriage number 413, the seats 32-36, the seats 42-46 and the seats 52-56 are not available. This means that capacity in the sleeping car is reduced. Affected Passengers with a reservation are kindly asked to contact the train attendant or ÖBB customer service at 05-1717-9. We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.”

I don’t speak German, so calling the line is tricky as they don’t seem to have an English option.
Does ÖBB have a station office at Roma Termini? 
Am I screwed for a proper sleeper?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 10, 2022)

The OBB Call Center page makes it look like they speak English if you call during their business hours. In my experience Germans can typically speak English so that's unsurprising. If they answer in German ask _Sprechen Sie Englisch?_ and they should be able to transfer you to someone who can help you.


----------



## slasher-fun (Aug 10, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Does ÖBB have a station office at Roma Termini?


Nope. Calling them is your best option there: there is no IVR menu, it just starts by telling you how long the wait is expected (17 min when I just tried), then there's a loop of pre-recorded messages until an agent becomes available.
It appears that there's still a sleeper available, but since coach 413 is the only sleeper of the Wien section of the train, it's probably a mistake... I guess they'll either offer you a bed in the München section of the train to Salzburg (there are two beds left in a triple compartment) then a transfer to Wien with a Railjet, or to go by day train all the way (12-13 hrs).


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Aug 12, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> The OBB Call Center page makes it look like they speak English if you call during their business hours. In my experience Germans can typically speak English so that's unsurprising. If they answer in German ask _Sprechen Sie Englisch?_ and they should be able to transfer you to someone who can help you.



Interestingly enough, it seems out of the 6 or so phone line operators I spoke to at OBB, only 2 speak English. One outright hung up on me after I asked to speak English, and one spoke so little that I hung up to take my chances and call again.

In the 10 or 12 times I’ve been to Germany, most people do indeed speak English, but face to face interactions put more pressure on making the effort than a phone call.



slasher-fun said:


> Nope. Calling them is your best option there: there is no IVR menu, it just starts by telling you how long the wait is expected (17 min when I just tried), then there's a loop of pre-recorded messages until an agent becomes available.
> It appears that there's still a sleeper available, but since coach 413 is the only sleeper of the Wien section of the train, it's probably a mistake... I guess they'll either offer you a bed in the München section of the train to Salzburg (there are two beds left in a triple compartment) then a transfer to Wien with a Railjet, or to go by day train all the way (12-13 hrs).



Unfortunately, there were no more beds available by the time I got off hold and I opted to take a day train to Munich instead of Nightjet. Disappointing as I had to cancel my Vienna appointment and miss my subsequent railjet journey and there was no option for refund (dumb of me).


----------



## slasher-fun (Aug 12, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> Unfortunately, there were no more beds available by the time I got off hold and I opted to take a day train to Munich instead of Nightjet. Disappointing as I had to cancel my Vienna appointment and miss my subsequent railjet journey and there was no option for refund (dumb of me).


Ask ÖBB, given the circumstances they may offer to refund the Railjet journey.





Complaint, praise & idea







www.oebb.at


----------

